# Spyware on Mac



## leah21 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I read everything on the site and I didn't see what to do for a possible Spyware attack on a Mac. Panda doesn't seem to have anything that is compatible with a Mac. I was on facebook and then I got a pop up that said that there was Spyware on my machine and if I wanted to get rid of it then I needed to download something. It was obviously one of those shady things, so I cancelled and shut down my computer, but I'm worried that there is something on my machine. Is there a Mac spyware application that I can run to check my machine?


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

If I were you I'd just forget about it for now. There isn't any malware out in the wild for Macs - yet. Sooner or later some jerk is bound to figure a way to attack Macs and set loose some sort of nastiness, but for now, you don't need to worry about it. I don't know of anyone who uses either AV or antispyware apps on his Mac, though there _are_ products available.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The popup you got was not a real spyware alert, but a web pop-up that would do one of two things, either take you to a site for anti-spyware products, or a site that would try to install some malware. Either way, nothing for you to worry about because there isn't anything out there that will run under OS X yet. If you really want the skinny on Mac malware then read this.


----------



## leah21 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for your quick replies! I appreciate the help.


----------

